# newbie - sexy 225 roadster on 19's with bodykit



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi guys, im a newbie on here just bought my girlfriend this



View attachment 1


need some help. we've been driving the car round showing it off to friends and family and a couple of times ive revved it and loads of white smoke has come out of the back of it. Its never done it when i put the power down while moving though. Any ideas?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cant help you with your problem mate but the car looks very nice! Subtle body kit! I like it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Don't like roadsters but that is a nice looking one, hope your girlfriend appreciates it. 
White "smoke" could be just condensation cold engine. Head gasket, unusual but possible, check your water level. 
H.


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks mate, i have checked the water level and thats fine. should i worry that it may be the head gasket?

its being serviced on friday do you think they will find the problem if there is one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome tll her she need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kevio, If it was head gasket the radiator water level will need topping up regularly & you will soon notice other probs.
I wouldn't think it is head gasket, probably just condensation, just needs a good long blast..
H.


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks for your help guys. put my mind at rest a little. will get it serviced on friday and check everything else is ok


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, nice looking rag top :wink:


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks guys for all your welcome. i have just posted a thread re my tatty interior any help is much appreicated


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

